# How much is produced in a day



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Micqual:

Sorry for the late post. You were right in realizing the many variables. 
A strong colony and a strong flow would be the first two necessary items. Then you need to clarify whether or not the bees are storing the nectar in drawn comb, or are having to build from foundation.
Of course you have to recognize the fact that they indeed are storing unripe honey, so I can only speak on that. Obviously after the water is evaporated you will have much less honey.
From my experience (not scientific at all) I have had a colony to draw foundation and fill 2 medium depth supers in a week. They did this for four weeks and were my best producing colony yet.
I live in North Carolina and the flow here wouldnt be nearly as strong as in New York or Canada. You probably could produce more in other areas.
Overall, I only count on about 50 lbs. per hive. 
Hope this helps 

Kurt


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Micqual if ya want to do an interesting experiment ...get a set of scales (one with the sliding thingy) and place one of your hives on it and weigh it the same each day but remember that 85% of the nectar is water and some will be consumed by emerging brood along with pollen but over the long run you`ll get an idea of the production of that hive ...Rick


----------



## scott_dixon (Apr 29, 2003)

I know I inspected my hives 2 weeks ago, swapped top and bottom boxes (deeps) and the top box was empty. 3 days ago, the entire top box is nearly full and they are starting to cap. Now I am curious how long before it is all capped; Blackberries and other fruits haven't even started to bloom yet; I have no clue where the came up with all of it, but I'm not complaining, more like I'm scrambling to get more frames/foundations ready so I can pull the capped ones out as soon as feasible.

my situation anyway.


----------

